# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Seven Years for U.K. Smuggler

## Steroidtimes

Seven Years for U.K. Smuggler 
Seven Years for U.K. Smuggler
JustinEdwards on Dec 22nd, 2010



Thirty-Nine year old Nicholas Aristotelous of Leeds was sentenced to seven years for one of the largest steroid smuggling cases in recent U.K. history. The five year operation of Aristotelous was high run, netting him a life any business man would be envious of and that’s exactly how Aristotelous ran his operation.

Aristotelous ran his £5m importing business from his home in Leeds specializing in human growth hormone , anabolic steroids and a host of other class C drugs. During his trial the court determined Aristotelous was in-fact the mastermind of the operation which included five other men with Aristotelous at the top of the syringe filled pyramid. To give you an idea of the size of Aristotelous’ operation, upon the raid of his home in Leeds, a total of 193,662 tabs of Diazepam were found; all of the tabs were in bottles aptly labeled “Multivitamin.”



Aristotelous had begun to build a small personal empire that was set to go global before his walls came crashing down but after five years of living the high life this business man was brought down in a thunderous roar.

The court further determined that Aristotelous supply was primarily coming from the Far-East, most notably China, a country long associated with black market steroid supplying. Aristotelous regularly flew in and out of China where he made his transfers using his dying grandfathers banking information in order to cover his own tracks. According to Aristotelous, what really set him off was a meeting in 2004 with a Chinese professor who according to Aristotelous supplied the Chinese Olympic Team at the Beijing Olympics.

The war on steroids continues and appears to be getting stronger and stronger. Despite an ever growing infiltration of law enforcement upon the performance enhancing world, the growth of illegal distribution seems to continue to grow just as rapidly. Aristotelous is just another number in a game that seems to have no end in sight.

http://www.steroidtimes.com/seven-ye...-smuggler/2010

----------


## voidofRoids

Isn't this sourced from an Anthony Roberts backed site? Peace.

----------


## dec11

woopy do..........

----------


## Superhero d-bolman

he musta got ****ed on the valium.

----------


## Far from massive

Yeah other than the shameless promotion of another website I really don't see the relevance of this thread to most here. This guy was a major dealer of drugs, steroid and otherwise and a high roller, not a simple cook who got jammed up by accident. If anything it is a promotion of a life of crime, for anyone with no sense of morality, since if he is sentenced to 7 years he will probably be out in 3-5 and if he had any idea how to shelter money should be able to retire quite comfortably on his savings upon his release at 42-45 yrs of age.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Yeah other than the shameless promotion of another website I really don't see the relevance of this thread to most here. This guy was a major dealer of drugs, steroid and otherwise and a high roller, not a simple cook who got jammed up by accident. If anything it is a promotion of a life of crime, for anyone with no sense of morality, since if he is sentenced to 7 years he will probably be out in 3-5 and if he had any idea how to shelter money should be able to retire quite comfortably on his savings upon his release at 42-45 yrs of age.


Sounds like a plan to me!  :Smilie:

----------


## cro

alot of that s--- going around . there always watching and monitoring even on here

----------


## Steroidtimes

> Isn't this sourced from an Anthony Roberts backed site? Peace.



Nope, steroidtimes.com is backed by steroid .com.

----------


## Steroidtimes

> Yeah other than the shameless promotion of another website I really don't see the relevance of this thread to most here. This guy was a major dealer of drugs, steroid and otherwise and a high roller, not a simple cook who got jammed up by accident. If anything it is a promotion of a life of crime, for anyone with no sense of morality, since if he is sentenced to 7 years he will probably be out in 3-5 and if he had any idea how to shelter money should be able to retire quite comfortably on his savings upon his release at 42-45 yrs of age.


Read above. It's steroid news, relevant to some, not to others...depends on how deep you get into the whole thing. Some guys are simple users, some guys follow all news related...just depends on your flavor.

----------


## DBolNoob

> Read above. It's steroid news, relevant to some, not to others...depends on how deep you get into the whole thing. Some guys are simple users, some guys follow all news related...just depends on your flavor.


Agreed!

----------


## *Admin*

> Isn't this sourced from an Anthony Roberts backed site? Peace.




*The site Steroidtimes.com is now backed by Steroid .com and is no longer associated in any way with Anthony Roberts.


Respect,

*admin**

----------


## Matt

> Yeah other than the shameless promotion of another website I really don't see the relevance of this thread to most here. This guy was a major dealer of drugs, steroid and otherwise and a high roller, not a simple cook who got jammed up by accident. If anything it is a promotion of a life of crime, for anyone with no sense of morality, since if he is sentenced to 7 years he will probably be out in 3-5 and *if he had any idea how to shelter money should be able to retire quite comfortably on his savings upon his release at 42-45 yrs of age*.


Whatever money he made he will have to pay back, doesnt matter how well he hides it...

----------


## voidofRoids

> Nope, steroidtimes.com is backed by steroid.com.





> *The site Steroidtimes.com is now backed by Steroid .com and is no longer associated in any way with Anthony Roberts.
> 
> 
> Respect,
> 
> *admin**


Thank the lord, I love anything supported by steroid.com; y'all have done nothing but treat us well. I'll be looking out for more informative pieces.

----------


## baseline_9

> Thank the lord, I love anything supported by steroid.com; y'all have done nothing but treat us well. I'll be looking out for more informative pieces.


You love 'buy steroids com' ?

----------


## voidofRoids

> You love 'buy steroids com' ?


Shit, got me there - haven't given them a try. Somewhat fearful, but I haven't a clue on the business tbh. In addition, I've heard zero chatter: good or bad.

----------


## Tigershark

Sounds like this guy could have covered his tracks a little better.

----------

